# sublimating NIKE dry weave



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

So I just got a inquiry from a running team. They are doing the upcoming Marathon and want shirts. They are using NIKE DRY WEAVE Tanks. Since it is 100% polyester, can I sublimate on them? Or will that not work? How does the heat press work? Do I lower the temp for a longer amount of time, or is this just not possible?

Any help would be great. Also, any suggestions on where to get wholesale Nike or Addidas sports bra tanks?

Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sublimation works great with ANY 100% polyester that is white or some pastels as you can check out at vaporware.com As to source of the tanks...just have to contact the major suppliers...sanmar, bodek and Rhodes etc..

You will need to be careful on the colors...it will not work with any dark material. Any heat press will work..you will need 400 degrees F for about 40-50 seconds

If you are not sure how sublimation works...simple explanation...you use special printer/ink/paper. the transfer is put on the garment (mirror) with med pressure. The heat turns the ink into a gas and the pressure forces the gas INTO the garment where it bonds with the polyester fiber...becoming a part of the garment...no hand and outstanding washability


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> sublimation works great with ANY 100% polyester that is white or some pastels as you can check out at vaporware.com As to source of the tanks...just have to contact the major suppliers...sanmar, bodek and Rhodes etc..
> 
> You will need to be careful on the colors...it will not work with any dark material. Any heat press will work..you will need 400 degrees F for about 40-50 seconds
> 
> If you are not sure how sublimation works...simple explanation...you use special printer/ink/paper. the transfer is put on the garment (mirror) with med pressure. The heat turns the ink into a gas and the pressure forces the gas INTO the garment where it bonds with the polyester fiber...becoming a part of the garment...no hand and outstanding washability


Thanks Charles! Yea, we have been sublimenting for about a month now and love the porcelain things we have made with it. I just wasn't sure how the DRY WEAVE would work out. I am familiar with Vapor and I would feel better using it but the ladies want a certain type of NIKE tanks. Ones they are use to and comfortable with. And who am I to say anything, I can't even imagine doing a marathon!

I guess my question is, will the DRY WEAVE polyester be okay under 400 degrees? Anyone ever try it? Thanks so much for the response Charles!


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

You should be OK with it. I use many different brands of "dri-fit" product including UA, Nike, Starter, Champion, RbK and Vapor and have ALWAYS followed Vapor's instructions with no problems!


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

Thanks so much Marcelo!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think 100% polyester is just 100% polyester... I have use several polyester articles and it will take the heat. It there is any other substance in the material...then it is not 100% polyester


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Charles, I somewhat disagree. I have found that the 100% spun poly t-shirts (i.e. Vapor Apparel T's) are different than some of the other brands' 100% poly. I have come across some 100% poly that sublimates horrifically! 

The "dri-fit" shirts all seem to sublimate the same.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

DEFIANT said:


> are different than some of the other brands' 100% poly. I have come across some 100% poly that sublimates horrifically!


Can you give some examples please?



DEFIANT said:


> The "dri-fit" shirts all seem to sublimate the same.


 Which is what? Good? Okay? poorly?

thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will defer to those who have had different results.....I have been doing this for almost 8 years and my comment was based only on MY experience....I have pressed many polyester items...I did not keep track of the names but I have yet to have a problem that I did not cause...sure I made some errors...but the fault was mine..not the material...that is all I meant to say...


----------

